# Rec Room Reno/ Home Theater on a Budget



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

This thread is is a combination of a few different posts I have made, all put in one place to track the progress. 

I am just about finished a rec room home theater remodel. It was a complete gut of the room and re framed, dry walled, etc. I am getting closer to the fun stage of setting up my home theater and I'm starting to look at components. The plan was to expand onto the old rec room doubling the size, allowing for a kids play area, computer station and a my favorite part a home theater. Adding the washroom off the play area while leaving enough room for wood storage. Scene it isn't a dedicated theater room I wanted it brighter for when it's not being used to watch movies but I bought a decent blinds to block as much light as I could. The buget for the whole project was under 5000 including everything, the reno and components, event eh couch. 

Details on the Home Theater

Epson POWERLITE HOME CINEMA 710HD 











> Image Brightness 2800 ANSI lumen
> Image Aspect Ratio 4:3; 16:9; 16:10


Optoma HD66









http://optomausa.com/products/detail/HD66












> Stunning and beautiful widescreen images (HD 1280x720p resolution)
> Vivid and intense images and videos (2500 lumens)
> Razor-sharp text even in lit rooms(4000:1 contrast ratio)
> Take along size for ultimate flexibility (5.1 pounds)
> ...




Infocus 92" 16:9 Screen










Sorting out the sound system at the moment, I have a Pioneer 5.1 Surround sound but I'm looking to something a little better.

These are the ceiling mount speakers I am considering

Pinnacle K6 9"









Trying to figure out what to do with the sub woofer, thinking in the closet below the cabinet. 

This is the only sub woofer my supplier has in stock, the rest are long ETA's

Pinnacle PS Sub 225









Still have to figure out a receiver. I was hoping to use the Pioneer receiver to save a few bucks. 

old rec room


























The old storage room next the rec room after a little demo










And with the walls all out










Just about ready to prime and paint

Entrance and computer area










The area with the TV and cabinet is a large closet, I have it framed on the inside wall for a built in cabinet for the DVD blu ray, cable box, receiver etc. Just have to out the hole out in the drywall. This is also the kids play area.









The screen for the projector and where I would mount a flat screen would be on the wall behind the storage cabinet. 






































































Orininal plan was to use a 47" LED from our living from behind the screen but we decided to leave where it was and take the old LCD from our bedroom scene we wouldn't be using it much, mostly for the kids when we're not using the large screen. 










Once the couch was in place I realized the 124" screen I wanted was just too big and I am looking at smaller options, 92" most likely. I was also hoping to mount the projector against the back wall but if do that I think the couch will be in the way. And I'm still deciding on the projector, I had the Epson ordered but it was going to take a lot longer than excepted to come so I may order the Optoma. Also been watching for a decent used model to pop up local. Still lots of little things to be done, waiting for my drop ceiling to come in and to build the cabinet housing all electronics. 

Took me about 2 and half months to get to this point, it's been a long road with unhappy wife, a 4 month and a3 year old. I'll be very happy when it's done./

I look forward to hearing some opinions, good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice conversion, pasty! The new room is really modern and a huge update to what you had before. I have no idea how you managed to get so much done with a new baby around (I guess that explains the angry wife) but hopefully now that its almost finished you can all relax and enjoy the beautiful new room. And all under $5k, great job.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had the 705HD , which was the previous version of the 710HD... good little projector for the money. you should be happy with it.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I actually ordered the Optoma HD66 this afternoon. Don't know if I'll regret it, I was doing some reading after I placed the order only to find out it doesn't have a zoom?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pasty64 said:


> I actually ordered the Optoma HD66 this afternoon. Don't know if I'll regret it, I was doing some reading after I placed the order only to find out it doesn't have a zoom?


the HD66 is another good option. and yes it has a zoom


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Ok great, I read few reviews after ordering with con listed as no zoom :huh:. I ordered the HD66 because it was 70 cheaper in my cost and I could have it sooner. After I ordered it tho I got an email saying a 15 day back order, no big deal. But than I went on my suppliers website and just happened to look to see the availability on the Epson is now 3 in stock, so much for a long ETA like I was told. SO I have the option to cancel the HD66 and now order the Epson. I don't know if 70.00 is worth the wait, any opinions?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pasty64 said:


> Ok great, I read few reviews after ordering with con listed as no zoom :huh:. I ordered the HD66 because it was 70 cheaper in my cost and I could have it sooner. After I ordered it tho I got an email saying a 15 day back order, no big deal. But than I went on my suppliers website and just happened to look to see the availability on the Epson is now 3 in stock, so much for a long ETA like I was told. SO I have the option to cancel the HD66 and now order the Epson. I don't know if 70.00 is worth the wait, any opinions?


personally I like the epson better. longer lamp life and I see a bit of rainbow effect with the hd66. the 710 is also a newer and slightly advanced model of the 705HD which was on par with the hd66 in it's day


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Just cancelled the HD66 and order the Epson, my suppliers are going to love me the way I have cancelled and changed around. Originally had the Epson on order and cancelled it when it went into B/O. They says they have 2 in stock so I should have it in a couple of days. The down side is they have no 16:9 screens in stock under 120", they do have a 92" 16:10, would I see much of a difference?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pasty64 said:


> Just cancelled the HD66 and order the Epson, my suppliers are going to love me the way I have cancelled and changed around. Originally had the Epson on order and cancelled it when it went into B/O. They says they have 2 in stock so I should have it in a couple of days. The down side is they have no 16:9 screens in stock under 120", they do have a 92" 16:10, would I see much of a difference?


lol, from a 120 inch screen? oh yeah, it's a big difference. if you're talking about a 16:9 vs. a 16:10 92 inch screen. not really a big diff, a few inches. and the epson is a 16:10 projector natively so no big deal there eighter. really can't go wrong either way


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I sourced out a 16:9 92" screen cheaper than i could buy one from my supplier so it will be the correct for the projector. 


My wife was pretty unhappy tonight when I decided to cut a hole in the closet wall. 











Once I filled it with this she calmed down. It's a cabinet for the DVD player, cable box and surround sound receiver.











Painted waiting for trim, and thats not a gap at the bottom back of the cabinet. it's a piece of tape laying there.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's looking nice! I really like the grey paint.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Wasn't sure about the grey at first but I've grown to like it. I let me wife pick out colours, I mentioned I was thinking of some sort of grey and this a few shades darker than I wanted but it worked out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pasty64 said:


> Wasn't sure about the grey at first but I've grown to like it. I let me wife pick out colours, I mentioned I was thinking of some sort of grey and this a few shades darker than I wanted but it worked out.


oooo, very smart , get her involved , have her choose colors. less room for getting in the dog house that way


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

You work fast, Pasty, the closet shelves look good. Its always a good idea to get your spouse on board, especially if she isn't so into the whole idea of HT. Let her have a few parts of the project so she can feel some ownership of it too. I like th grey a lot, it looks very similar to what we just put into our new nursery. And remember, the darker the better in an HT setup, so you're good!


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> You work fast, Pasty, the closet shelves look good. Its always a good idea to get your spouse on board, especially if she isn't so into the whole idea of HT. Let her have a few parts of the project so she can feel some ownership of it too. I like th grey a lot, it looks very similar to what we just put into our new nursery. And remember, the darker the better in an HT setup, so you're good!


Feels like I've been working on it for a longer period than I have. Working a few hours in the evening after work and pretty much 12 hours a day on the weekends adds up. We were running out of spaces on our main level so more spaces in the basement was a most, the kids play area was a need right now but in the future it will have a pool table or large air hockey table once the kids are older. My wife only got on board with it after the birth of our 3 month old daughter and she could see the need for the extra space. She has been letting me make most of the decisions but when it comes to design or colours I let her do the women thing. The home theater is just really a bonus for myself, I've wanted a large TV in the basement for years but couldn't justify the cost, my brother in law just bought a 70" sharp LED last boxing day and spent 3 grand on it, I just couldn't spend that. It's not going to be for every day use so a projector made good scene.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Well I got to laugh, after ordering and than cancelling a projector because of a long back order I received the Epson HD710 today, but didn't receive the 92" 16:9 screen I ordered at the same time. Checked with my supplier and it's on a 4 to 6 week back order. So I ordered a 94" 16:10 today and should have it in a day or two, hoping it works out.

Heres the finished cabinet, And yes thats a VHS player, my wife has a box of Disney movies the kids like to watch.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pasty64 said:


> Well I got to laugh, after ordering and than cancelling a projector because of a long back order I received the Epson HD710 today, but didn't receive the 92" 16:9 screen I ordered at the same time. Checked with my supplier and it's on a 4 to 6 week back order. So I ordered a 94" 16:10 today and should have it in a day or two, hoping it works out.
> 
> Heres the finished cabinet, And yes thats a VHS player, my wife has a box of Disney movies the kids like to watch.


very nice finished. very clean looking. and no shame in having a vhs player, I still have mine cuz there's several favorites of mine that haven't hit DVD yet let alone Blu-ray


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Everything looks great!!..Nice job!! :T


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Well about 95% done, things slowed down for a bit as it got hotter :huh. i wish I had some pictures of installed screen and projector but I just don't. All my equipment is still sitting in my office at work. But here are some pics of what I've done. 










Still have to instal some lighting as my dog is pointing out some of the boxes for the recessed lighting. It will be going in the kids play area and replacing the fluorescent lights.










Installed the new suspended ceiling in the kids play area last weekend, looks much better than the old making me wish I would have replaced it all. 











I have the cable guy coming tomorrow to instal a new HD DVR, that I am oddly excited for. I plan to have the screen and projector up and running shortly, the main hang up being I haven't bought a mount for the projector yet because after all the money on the screena nd projector itself I've become cheap :huh:. Still sorting out what I'll be doing for audio, haven;t order any speakers yet because I was waiting for certain ones to come back in stock and they haven't yet. 

And apparently I have to level a spot in the old suspended ceiling as this picture is pointing out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, looks beautiful man. bravo


----------



## fixr (Aug 14, 2013)

If you ever get the chance or option to try the HD66, I would STRONGLY recommend you do. I run a 174" screen wall, do gaming and movies, both regular and 3D, and couldn't possibly be any happier with it. 

Over the course of the last 2-3 years, I've had well over 2 dozen guests come by for a 'movie night' and every 1 of them was absolutely floored by the quality of the image. 3 of them even had WAY more expensive 1080p pj's, and they said the images my pj threw were much nicer than their own

Little white lie just to be a courteous guest, or actual fact? - how can I know? But, I can tell you this; I have been to their theaters as well, and from what I saw - I'd say they definitely were not just being, ...polite LOL 

I have over 5k hrs on my pj now, am still on the original bulb(recently bought a replacement tho, just to be safe) and have yet to see any loss of brightness, or color or clarity.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Well not much progress on this in the past few months. Summer came and priorities changed and the roon got over run by toys. I actually ended up returning the projector and some other items to save on cash flow for a bit. Still have the screen sitting in my office at work though. I've been saving up some cash and plan to get back at this, been looking for a cheaper used projector but nothing has turned up. I'll update this as parts start coming in and I start to build again.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Figured I would update this. Haven't been able to put much time, attention or money towards the project in the last year or so. I was given a NEC VT491 recently and had been using it with a bed sheet for the kids to watch haha. That sparked my interest back so I decided to go ahead and order a proper screen, I got a 109" 16:10 InFocus. At the same time I ordered a BenQ MW523, knowing it wasn't a true home theatre projector but it fit my budget and reviewed well. Slightly disappointed with the BenQ compared to the NEC, only advantage is the BenQ is HDMI and 16:10, picture quality is better but not huge difference. I am running it from a PC and it just has on board video and I am going to try a better video card to see if that helps. I ordered the cabling and the a ceiling mount and had planned to install it all properly this weekend. I've made contact about returning the projector but yet to hear, if I am able to I plan order a true home theatre projector. If not I keep it for a bit and re sell it later. If all goes right with the video part of the project I hope to move to audio shortly.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I spent sometime yesterday mounting the projector and playing with some settings. I have it working the best that I think it can and it isn't bad for a non HD projector. Colours still aren't vibrant but decent enough. I'll run it for a bit until I come across a decent deal on a HD projector and than this one will be used else where. I have a total of 500 into the screen, projector, upgrading my computer and all the cabling, so for the budget I am happy. My kids love the screen, they were the driving factor for it this time around and for cartoon movies it does a great job. I also ran all the speaker wires and temporarily hooked up my Pioneer surround sound. I plan to upgrade the speakers and sub woofer. 





























Next step is to clean the room up a bit, get rid of some of the toys. We sold the leather sectional that was there to free up some room since it wasn't entirely functional. I'd like to buy a decent reclining loveseat with a center armrest.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Great job making a "real life" room meet your HT ambitions. A great family space well executed. Love the screen behind a screen solution for the kids. This room is the poster child for all those people who want a theater experience without the tradeoffs of a dedicated theater.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments.

As much as I would have loved to have a dedicated space for a theater with limited space in the house it only made since to have a multi purpose room. I think it also shows how low budget you can build and still ahve something decent. Yes it isn't an HD quality but it's pretty for the budget. 


Heres a pic with the screen up. I might build something to hide the screen.


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Great looking room. Fantastic job, your kids are lucky to have a room like that. Enjoy!


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, my kids do really enjoy it.

haven't got to use it much because my new video card is giving me issues, not when watching a movie but when you go on the facebook and other sites it makes the computer lock up. I had to disable it to be able to go online. I haven't figured it out yet. I am trying to find a new media player like my Asus O!Play I use in our living room.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

So I managed to get my ViewSonic VMP71 working again and what a difference. The picture is 10 times better now with the media player. It also gives me true surround sound. I watched a the new Ninja Turtles last night and it was awesome, so close to HD it's unreal. I am now pretty happy with my decision not spending the extra on a home cinema projector for now. 


I'd like to grade my subwoofer and found a used Polk PSW125 that I can trade for so it wouldn't cost me anything. But will it work with my Pioneer receiver?


----------

